# shot placement for squirrels and rabbits.



## bigbuck144

i just bought a beeman model 1073 that came with a .177 barrel and a .22 barrel. the .177 barrel shoots at 1000 fps and is for distance shots. and the .22 is for shorter shots with more knockdown power. so either way im good to go. now my question is what is the best place to shoot a squirrel and a rabbit. im guessing for both that the best shot would be a head shot.... i plan on buying pba pellets but right now i have crosman field hunting pellets. so where should i shoot rabbits and squirrels at. thanks rex!!!!!


----------



## buckseye

right between the eyes.. or anywhere between the eyes and ears on side shots... go get'em tiger!! :sniper:


----------



## bigbuck144

sounds good. thanks. any more suggestions are welcome .


----------



## Cleankill47

If at all possible, try to get a shot from the side, and aim at or immediately behind the eye. And for rabbits, a good one is right at the base of the ear, they drop like it's cool.

:sniper:


----------



## rolly

Excellent posts. Just what I'd a said.


----------



## woodybobs

I have a crosman american classic pump pistol. It's a bit rusty pellet gun but still has power and does the job at 600fps. I usually try to hit anywhere in the neck. With a smaller pellet gun you really have to have an accurate movement stopping shot. A neck shot at around 15ft away is usually a confirmed kill, while a 22 will stop a squirrel in its tracks - the pellet gun I have will usually 8 out of 10 times trigger some movement before death. I guess the reply to the original poster is what is your best shot...


----------



## sod44

deffinately in the head by the eyes that is the best place to kill them.


----------



## blaek

Maybe its just me, but I never been close enough to a rabbit to take a confident head shot. I have taken many this past season when they were facing me right in the chest or when they were stainding broadside I took aim the same place you would shoot a deer. I had a couple run off but probably missed them due to distance and my not so accurate gun. A sure way to know if you hit them if they jump really high when you shoot like they were stung by a bee. If you miss they will just sit there and look around then run off. Many will run away and colapse shortly after. If you see the direction they run you will find them very close if you hit them. If there is alot of cover use a dog to find them.


----------

